# Question on 5hp Evinrude angler



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm working on getting Dad's aluminum boat ready to take out for the first time in bout 5 years, he bought a 5hp evinrude angler outboard for it. We're not sure what the "low speed mixture" knob is for. It's right by the choke, and can be seen on the attached pic. Probably something simple, we've just never run a motor that old before. Also, our mercury has the throttle in the control arm, while this one has a lever that controls all of it. Does anyone know where the neutral setting would be? It's gotta be somewhere along the throttle settings. Just wondering so that when we start it up on his pond to check it out we don't end up jumping the bank and lookin like morons sitting in a boat in the middle of a hayfield lol.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Lakeraider would be the one to ask for this question>>>>>>>


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Try pulling gently on the pull cord while looking at the prop. It might be direct drive! My old Eska was like that and it sucked! I broke down and bought a Briggs 4 cycle and love it. No more mixing gas and oil. Glenn


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
I don't know how to get it in neutral but the low speed knob would be for adjusting it while trolling.


----------

